# Source Code anschauen



## demian (15. Jan 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich dachte mir, dass es für mich als Autodidakten vielleicht sehr lehrreich wäre, sich die Codes anderer mal anzuschauen. Da man sich wahrscheinlich mehr schadet als hilft, wenn man da irgendwelche Code-Schnipsel anschaut, wollte ich mal mit dem Source Code von JUnit anfangen. Ob das jetzt sinnvoll ist oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt, jedenfalls scheitert es bei mir schon, den Code zu finden. Es heißt ja, er sei Open Source und deshalb frei zugänglich. Jedoch kann ich ihn nirgends finden. Und in meinem Ordner "JUnit" finde ich zwar .jar Dateien, die sind doch aber kompiliert und daher nicht der Java-Code, oder mache ich da einen Denkfehler?

Wäre jedenfalls super, wenn mir hier einer helfen könnte.

Grüße Christoph


----------



## Prismapanda (15. Jan 2010)

Ist richtig, aber es gibt auch die Quelldateien zum DL:

Browse JUnit Files on SourceForge.net

junit-4.8.1-src.jar


----------



## demian (15. Jan 2010)

Super, vielen Dank. Hat super geklappt!


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (15. Jan 2010)

Was ich in der Hinsicht noch cooler als "source code lesen" finde ist jemandem zuzusehen wie er source code schreibt.

Nennt sich dann Pair-Programming. 

Oder die hippen Screencasts, wie erstelle ich mit rails einen Blog innerhalb von 15 Minuten.


----------



## demian (16. Jan 2010)

Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht, aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wer mich einfach mal bei sich über die Schultern schauen lässt...Vielleicht frage ich Herrn Gamma einfach mal, ob ich Ihn ein paar Wochen begleiten darf


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (16. Jan 2010)

Als Autodidakt ist das etwas schwieriger.

Aber Gamma wäre glaub ich trotzdem nichts, da die Unterschiede im Niveau auch nicht alzugroß ausfallen sollten.


----------



## demian (16. Jan 2010)

Da kann ich dir wohl recht geben, dahin habe ich noch ein bißchen von dem hier vor mir: :rtfm:


----------

